# Wine und Internet



## Isoroku (27. November 2008)

Moin!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich nutze die Linux-Distri Debian 4.0 rc5; installiert von der KDE-One-CD, die es als .iso bei debian.org gibt.  Nachdem ich mit Wine Pokerstars installiert habe, was problemlos funktionierte, und es nun auch starten wollte, kam der Fehler, dass Wine keine Internetverbindung aufbauen konnte, da keine entsprechenden Rechte vorhanden seien. Auch wenn man als root NICHT über Wine ins Internet sollte, wusste ich mir nicht anders zu helfen:
$ su
$ *pwd*
$ wine pokerstars
Nun kam die Fehlermeldung "Returncode 126"
Meine Frage:
1. Wie kommt wine auch ohne als root eingeloggt zu sein in Internet?
2. Wenn's partou nicht geht, wie umgeht man o.g. Fehlermeldung?

Danke im Vorraus!

MfG!


----------



## Isoroku (28. November 2008)

So, Problem wurde gelöst:
"In der Konsole mit einem Editor deiner Wahl die Datei /etc/group geöffnet. 
Hier siehst du eine Liste aller verfügbaren Gruppen. Dahinter stehen dann die Benutzer welche auf die Gruppen eingeschränkt zugreifen dürfen.
Hinter dialout, plugdev und netdev muss dein Benutzername stehen, Wenn nicht dann folgendes auf der Konsole eingeben Code: Alles auswählen
adduser "benutzername" dialout das ganze dann mit plugdev und netdev eingeben. oder  in /etc/group reinschreiben und neu einloggen."

Danke trotzdem allen, die sich das Problem angeschaut haben.... 

MfG!

-> Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

